# Kona, Hawaii trip 3/14/2009



## Trott04 (Jun 26, 2008)

:usaflag

Aloha and greetings once again from the Big Island of Hawaii!

Went fishing again off the Kona coast and got into some Ahi tuna. Caught 16 by jigging around a buoy maybe 3 miles off the coast, and they all weighed b/w 18 and 25 lbs. each. Left the boat launch at 6:15 am, were back in by 1:00 pm, lots of action for half a day of fishing.Hopefully there are pictures below.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Beautiful job guys thats a whole lot of " POKE" right there. keep them coming im loving it.

TIM


----------

